# Huora



## Alevmanni

A friend told me "huora" means "bitch" , and I wanted to know if that's correct.

I know I'm not suposed to place offensive words in the tittle of a thread but...the thing is that I don't know if it's actually a swearword,that's why I'm posting the thread in the first place...o_o 
I hope the thread doesn't get removed...and I hope I'm not ofending anyone 

Thanx


----------



## Hakro

Originally "huora" means "whore" or "hooker" but it's also used in a similar meaning as "bitch". A very bad word.

If you don't have a Finnish dictionary you can use this on-line dictionary. It's not very large and there are some mistakes but it could still be useful for you.


----------



## Alevmanni

Thanx!!!


----------



## avok

Is huora a Swedish borrowing?


----------



## Hakro

avok said:


> Is huora a Swedish borrowing?


Yes it is (_hora_ in Swedish).


----------



## avok

Is not there an original Finnish word for "hora" ?


----------



## Hakro

There are several, for example:
_portto_ (prostitute)
_lutka_ (bitch)
_lautta_ (archaic word, used only in folklore; today this word means "ferry")
_katunainen _(prostitute, literally "street-woman")


----------

